# dlls in html ?



## Amun (13. Juli 2003)

Hoi...

also icq und so benutzt ja einige dlls auf ihren webseiten... unter anderem um den off/online status eines users an zu zeigen...

Mein Frage ist nun, ob jemand weiss wie das geht...
activX kann es net sein, weil es ja auch auf anderen browsern läuft...

hab keinen plan


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. Juli 2003)

Die dll's oder welche Scripte auch immer geben halt keinen Text, sprich ContentType text/html, sondern halt ContentType images/jpg zurück. Das ist schon alles.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (14. Juli 2003)

Das Missverständnis ist wohl, dass du meinst die dlls werden auf dem Client ausgeführt. Richtig ist allerdings, dass diese auf dem Server ausgeführt werden und das entsprechende Ergebnis zurückgeben wird.


----------



## chibisuke (10. September 2003)

das funktioniert mit einem server der das CGI-Interface vollständig unterstützt und auf dem DLL als CGI freigegeben ist...

in apache...
AddHandler cgi-script .dll

außerdem muss in dem entsprechenden vezeichnis aus ausführung von CGI erlaubt sein...

apache:
Options +ExecCGI

nun musst du eine DLL datei erstellen, und in deiner DllMain die parameter aus den umgebungsvariablen lesen.. entsprechend parameter machts dann verschiedene sachen... wichtig is dabei das GET und POST als paramter übergabe seperat behandelt werden müssen!

am einfachsten gehts mit cgic... das is ne c / c++ library die einen großteil der drecksarbeit für dich erledigt...

wenn dus ohne lib macht dann musst du die http header nach stdout schreiben, die header werden durch \r\n getrennt... nachdem du fertig bist mit den headern sendest du \r\n\r\n um anzuzeigen das nun die inhalte der datei volgen... und dann eben die dateiinhalte.. wenn du fertig bist return;

bei headern is auf jedenfall der Content-Type header zwingend erfordelich... und nun viel spaß beim ausprobieren..


----------

